# An interesting look back 50 years.



## table1349 (Feb 11, 2017)

50 Years Ago: A Look Back at 1967


----------



## Derrel (Feb 11, 2017)

The news images in this are simply ********OUTSTANDING********.* Seriously, one of the best by-the-year restrospectives one could ever hope to see.


----------



## KmH (Feb 11, 2017)

In 1967 I was a high school sophomore in the Imperial Valley of California.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Feb 13, 2017)

my comp wont load the photos


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 13, 2017)

I love photography.


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 13, 2017)

What a year. And excellent pictures. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## abaeza02 (Feb 16, 2017)

I always love clicking on links to old photos like these.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 16, 2017)

I found the plane falling out of the sky to be particularly compelling but it was but one of many amazing images....


----------

